# ROD Bags [Mochilas hechas a mano en España] |El viaje comienza...| VOL. I



## RODBags (8 Ene 2018)

Hola a todos,

Os presento la marca que he fundado, se tratan de mochilas hechas a mano en España de alta calidad.
Todos los componentes son manufacturados en España y la mano de obra también es española.

La marca se llama *ROD Bags*. Os dejo las redes sociales para que si os gustan, le deis a "Seguir". 

Rodbags

Rodbags - Inicio | Facebook

ROD Bags (@rodbagsofficial) â€¢ Instagram photos and videos​
- BACKPACK HANDMADE IN SPAIN-​




*Precio: Dependiento del material la mochila oscila entre los 29.90€ a los 41.90€*

*DESCUENTO EXCLUSIVO DEL 20% PARA BURBUJA CÓDIGO: "BURBUJA20"*


Aquí dejo unas fotos para que opinéis. Para mas info quedo a vuestra disposición por Privado, o en las Redes Sociales.

*Si os gusta dadle 5 Estrellas al hilo*











































​


----------



## eL PERRO (8 Ene 2018)

Me parece una mariconada, supongo que eso sera para mujeres. Tampoco entiendo por que usas esa mierda de idioma. Pero te deseo suerte. Cualquier intento empresarial merece mi admiracion.


----------



## [b]Jacinto[/b] (8 Ene 2018)

Joder que feas!! Tienes que cambiar el diseño.


----------



## DONK (8 Ene 2018)

Como haces para pintar esos dibujos a mano en una mochila?


----------



## Vorsicht (8 Ene 2018)

Y eso pa qué vale? Goder, creí que eran mochilas útiles. Son saquetes de mierda, pero no obstante, como dice el NIni, vaya mi admiración, porque tienes pelotas, no como los haspirantes a funcivagos.

Suerte!


----------



## Lerhit (8 Ene 2018)

Lo de ser española está bien pero así a simple vista el diseño parece una puta mierda, sin ofender.

¿Eso es una mochila? ¿y las asas? A mi me parece un bolso de maricón


----------



## ingresos pasivos (8 Ene 2018)

Suerte.
Le pasare el link a mi Sra por si quiere compraros una .


----------



## RODBags (8 Ene 2018)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Me parece una mariconada, supongo que eso sera para mujeres. Tampoco entiendo por que usas esa mierda de idioma. Pero te deseo suerte. Cualquier intento empresarial merece mi admiracion.





bœuf dijo:


> Joder que feas!! Tienes que cambiar el diseño.





El Cuidador dijo:


> Como haces para pintar esos dibujos a mano en una mochila?





jam dijo:


> Y eso pa qué vale? Goder, creí que eran mochilas útiles. Son saquetes de mierda, pero no obstante, como dice el NIni, vaya mi admiración, porque tienes pelotas, no como los haspirantes a funcivagos.
> 
> Suerte!





Lerhit dijo:


> Lo de ser española está bien pero así a simple vista el diseño parece una puta mierda, sin ofender.
> 
> ¿Eso es una mochila? ¿y las asas? A mi me parece un bolso de maricón



Acepto las criticas y espero que en futuro, os gusten más otros diseños. 



ingresos pasivos dijo:


> Suerte.
> Le pasare el link a mi Sra por si quiere compraros una .



Muchas gracias!


----------



## Forchetto (8 Ene 2018)

RODBags dijo:


> Acepto las criticas y espero que en futuro, os gusten más otros diseños.
> Muchas gracias!



Muchas ideas haciendo una búsqueda en Google Imágenes con términos como "drawstring kit bag".

Ejemplo uno personalizado para Connor, el "feo" de este foro...


----------



## RODBags (8 Ene 2018)

Forchetto dijo:


> Muchas ideas haciendo una búsqueda en Google Imágenes con términos como "drawstring kit bag".
> 
> Ejemplo uno personalizado para Connor, el "feo" de este foro...



Bueno la calidad de los materiales es muy distinta a la foto que muestras en la imagen, pero acepto las críticas.


----------



## Sr. Pérez (8 Ene 2018)

Suerte con lo tuyo y tal, pero vamos, que si conocieras mínimamente la demografía de este antro de iniquidad sabrías que tira más el tema mochila discreta y resistente, ideal para apocalipsis zombies y catacrokers inmobiliarios varios.

Si te decides a lanzar una línea de mochilas para caballero en colores apagados, sencillas, bolsa de tela o lona y correas idem que tal, con como máximo dos bosillos exteriores, tipo noruego de toda la vida, vaya, que te entre un portatil y las cosas del día a día para vivir en una ciudad media, comenta, porque ando buscando algo así.

Te echo el thanks porque te lo has currao, que es más que el 99% de la fauna local.


----------



## RODBags (8 Ene 2018)

Sr. Pérez dijo:


> Suerte con lo tuyo y tal, pero vamos, que si conocieras mínimamente la demografía de este antro de iniquidad sabrías que tira más el tema mochila discreta y resistente, ideal para apocalipsis zombies y catacrokers inmobiliarios varios.
> 
> Si te decides a lanzar una línea de mochilas para caballero en colores apagados, sencillas, bolsa de tela o lona y correas idem que tal, con como máximo dos bosillos exteriores, tipo noruego de toda la vida, vaya, que te entre un portatil y las cosas del día a día para vivir en una ciudad media, comenta, porque ando buscando algo así.
> 
> Te echo el thanks porque te lo has currao, que es más que el 99% de la fauna local.



Muchas gracias por el apoyo.

La verdad no esperaba tantos comentarios negativos.


----------



## fff (8 Ene 2018)

Decir que cuando he oido mochila he pensado en otra cosa, personalmente lo veo mas como una bolsa.
Suerte en cualquier caso...


----------



## luismarple (8 Ene 2018)

RODBags dijo:


> Muchas gracias por el apoyo.
> 
> La verdad no esperaba tantos comentarios negativos.



Tú no has leído mucho este foro, verdad? tienes suerte de que no te hayan pedido que enseñes las tetas.

---------- Post added 08-ene-2018 at 22:56 ----------

Por dar una opinión, para costar 30 leiros la más barata me parecen un poco de andar por casa. La típica bolsa para llevar la toalla a la playa, no una mochila para ir por la ciudad.


----------



## ardidas_esp (8 Ene 2018)

RODBags dijo:


> Muchas gracias por el apoyo.
> 
> La verdad no esperaba tantos comentarios negativos.



Ánimo coño a mi me gustan y si sabes 'vender el valor añadido' de ser cool y hacer una buena campaña en tu target y saber asociar Rod a un lifestyle lo petaras

Sigues un rollito a medio camino entre Hawkers y el Ganso
Y
Te deseo lo mejor 

P.D invierte pasta en fotógrafos y modelos


----------



## Copcrim (8 Ene 2018)

RODBags dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Os presento la marca que he fundado, se tratan de mochilas hechas a mano en España de alta calidad.
> Todos los componentes son manufacturados en España y la mano de obra también es española.
> ...



Veo hordas de gente joven y muy de postureo comprando esas mochilas para ir a la playa o algo así.

No hagas caso a la panda de maricones que te han comentado, en burbuja hay muchísimo loser.

Mucha suerte, ya has hecho más por salir del pozo que el 90 por ciento de foreros


----------



## luismarple (8 Ene 2018)

no puedes vender una mochila como esa a la buena de dios, busca tu nicho. La mochila para ir a la playa (como la publicitéis así espero que me mandéis una, que el primero en tener la idea he sido yo) puede estar bien, desde luego no parece una mochila para ir a clase o viajar por el mundo.


----------



## RODBags (8 Ene 2018)

ardidas_esp dijo:


> Ánimo coño a mi me gustan y si sabes 'vender el valor añadido' de ser cool y hacer una buena campaña en tu target y saber asociar Rod a un lifestyle lo petaras
> 
> Sigues un rollito a medio camino entre Hawkers y el Ganso
> Y
> ...





Copcrim dijo:


> Veo hordas de gente joven y muy de postureo comprando esas mochilas para ir a la playa o algo así.
> 
> No hagas caso a la panda de maricones que te han comentado, en burbuja hay muchísimo loser.
> 
> Mucha suerte, ya has hecho más por salir del pozo que el 90 por ciento de foreros





luismarple dijo:


> no puedes vender una mochila como esa a la buena de dios, busca tu nicho. La mochila para ir a la playa (como la publicitéis así espero que me mandéis una, que el primero en tener la idea he sido yo) puede estar bien, desde luego no parece una mochila para ir a clase o viajar por el mundo.




Muchas gracias por vuestros comentarios, se agradecen bastante.
La verdad que he puesto bastante empeño desde verano, contactar con mucha gente para lanzar las mochilas/bolsas.

La apertura del hilo (a parte de para dar a conocer la marca) era por dar un código de descuento a muchos de los foreros que me han ayudado.

Por ahora al acogida en redes ha sido buena y el ritmo de ventas va lento pero creciente. 

Soy usuario (con otra cuenta) desde 2013 en este foro he aprendido bastante.

*
GRACIAS A TODOS QUE HAN DADO 5 ESTRELLAS*


----------



## cinamomo (9 Ene 2018)

A mí me mola que sea producto nacional. Creo que es muy importante.
Seguiré la evolución de la marca, a ver si puedes ir creciendo y ofreces mochilas para apocalipsis zombis como ha apuntado el conforero.
Las que has mostrado no son mi estilo... la que más me gusta es la del mapamundi. Los cordones los veo algo gruesos, ¿no?
¡Mucha suerte!

---------- Post added 09-ene-2018 at 00:05 ----------

Por cierto, ¡has abierto el hilo después de Reyes!


----------



## Genis Vell (9 Ene 2018)

cinamomo dijo:


> A mí me mola que sea producto nacional. Creo que es muy importante.
> Seguiré la evolución de la marca, a ver si puedes ir creciendo y ofreces mochilas para apocalipsis zombis como ha apuntado el conforero.
> Las que has mostrado no son mi estilo... la que más me gusta es la del mapamundi. Los cordones los veo algo gruesos, ¿no?
> ¡Mucha suerte!
> ...



En este tipo de bolsa el cordaje grueso es lo puto mejor, las cuerdas finas se te clavan como perras en cuanto la llevas mas de 5 min o cargas algo de peso.
El diseño que más le gusta es el segundo (Modelo Neptuno, 42 eypos, sale carita)
Que sean 100% españolas me encanta, gracias por hacerlas así.
Como han dicho no es el tipo de mochila que busco pero si saltais a otros modelos echré un vistazo
También te lo han comentado, busca alguna influencer para empezar a moverlas, regala unas cuantas a dichas anormales e intenta que las muevan, habrá que pagarles quizás, frieles a MP en insta y ofreceles algo (muestras...) antes de pedirles nada

Mucha suerte.


----------



## RODBags (9 Ene 2018)

cinamomo dijo:


> A mí me mola que sea producto nacional. Creo que es muy importante.
> Seguiré la evolución de la marca, a ver si puedes ir creciendo y ofreces mochilas para apocalipsis zombis como ha apuntado el conforero.
> Las que has mostrado no son mi estilo... la que más me gusta es la del mapamundi. Los cordones los veo algo gruesos, ¿no?
> ¡Mucha suerte!
> ...





Genis Vell dijo:


> En este tipo de bolsa el cordaje grueso es lo puto mejor, las cuerdas finas se te clavan como perras en cuanto la llevas mas de 5 min o cargas algo de peso.
> El diseño que más le gusta es el segundo (Modelo Neptuno, 42 eypos, sale carita)
> Que sean 100% españolas me encanta, gracias por hacerlas así.
> Como han dicho no es el tipo de mochila que busco pero si saltais a otros modelos echré un vistazo
> ...




El tema de las cuerdas, efectivamente son más gruesas para que cuando la bolsa/mochila vaya cargada con peso no haga daño. Había probado con cuerdas más finas pero hacían rozaduras. Estas son más gruesas (y más caras) pero la calidad es abisbal.


El tema de la promoción, pues en principio no quiero entrar en el tema de pagar a influencers, tenía pensado ir poco a poco con crecimiento organico a través de BURBUJA y Forocoches (los 2 foros donde más he participado en mi vida).

En algún momento puedo tirar de una amiga que tiene bastantes segudidores para que me ayude de manera altruistica. 

El Modelo Neptuno la verdad que ha arrasado, volveremos a reponer con el descuento "BURBUJA20" se queda en 33,50€.


----------



## cinamomo (9 Ene 2018)

Genis Vell dijo:


> En este tipo de bolsa el cordaje grueso es lo puto mejor, las cuerdas finas se te clavan como perras en cuanto la llevas mas de 5 min o cargas algo de peso.
> El diseño que más le gusta es el segundo (Modelo Neptuno, 42 eypos, sale carita)
> Que sean 100% españolas me encanta, gracias por hacerlas así.
> Como han dicho no es el tipo de mochila que busco pero si saltais a otros modelos echré un vistazo
> ...



Tienes razón, no había caído. Mejor cuerda gruesa.


----------



## CASA (9 Ene 2018)

No entiendo quien baja la puntuación de un hilo de un forero que está intentando lanzar un producto y va de frente. 

Te doy mi opinión, para chicas muy jóvenes pueden funcionar pero hay algo que no lo acabo de ver claro, la forma de la bolsa me parece un poco suavona, femenina, y en cambio el colorido y los dibujos más para chicos. Vamos que no le veo un público definido.
Quizás la del mapa sí puede ser más específica para chicas. 

Creo que quedaría mejor ese diseño de bolsa con colorido y detalles más femeninos para chicas y otro modelo con algún bolsillo y colores más oscuros y detalles más marcados para chicos.


----------



## pistacho2 (9 Ene 2018)

Me gusta el concepto de mochila española hecha por españoles. Me parecen un poco tirando a femeninas, pero si os animáis a sacar algo más cerradito y discreto me plantearía pillar una vuestra antes que comprar la típica mierda made in china.

Hablando de mierda made in china, aquí hay un par de modelos que se están vendiendo bastante bien y creo que podrían ser de inspiración en cuanto al formato de mochila:

Aliexpress.com: Comprar Mochila Bolsa de 14 pulgadas Portátil Mochila KINGSLONG USB Antirrobo Mochila Mochilas Ordenador Portátil Hombres de Negocios A Prueba de agua de rucksack daypack fiable proveedores en KINGSLONG Official Store







Aliexpress.com - Compras en línea para la electrónica, Moda, Hogar y Jardín, Juguetes y Deportes, Automóviles y más








Pero bueno, comprendo que estáis empezando y que antes de diversificar, querréis centraros en vender lo que ya tenéis. Así que es razonable que de momento os enfoquéis al público femenino.

Mucho ánimo.


----------



## Lombroso (9 Ene 2018)

RODBags dijo:


> Muchas gracias por el apoyo.
> 
> La verdad no esperaba tantos comentarios negativos.



No te deprimas, en España el deporte nacional es la envidia. Estás en un foro de emprendedores en el que el 90% de la gente no ha emprendido nada nunca. El 5% han emprendido páginas web y solo el restante 5 ha montado algo en su vida. Aplicando la lógica estadística, el 95% de los mensajes que leas o recibas van en la línea de la burla o el ninguneo.

Te doy mi enhorabuena por intentar algo en los tiempos que corren. Sé que no es fácil. No sé el tamaño del nicho de gente que te va a comprar por ser "made in Spain", supongo que habrás hecho algún tipo de estudio que arroje algún dato al respecto. 

Promociónate a través de las redes sociales. Esto no es ningún misterio, pero es la forma más barata - casi gratis - de ganar seguidores. Hay infinidad de artículos para tal fin. Por ejemplo, sortea una mochila entre los seguidores que compartan tu publicación. Luego grabas un video haciendo un sorteo tipo los que ofrecen en las páginas Sortea2 y prueba decenas de veces hasta que salga el nombre de tu prima. Subes al face el fragmento del video y más tarde una foto de tu prima con el bolso, rebosante de alegría por haber sido la agraciada.


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (9 Ene 2018)

Hay bolsa de supervivencia???

que incluya un multiusos, manta termica, pastillas potabilizadoras, machete de rambo etc???


Mi mas sincera enhorabuena y mucha suerte.


----------



## John Galt 007 (9 Ene 2018)

Mucha suerte. Cojonudo lo que estáis haciendo.

Necesitais ventas, ventas y ventas. A por ello.

Y bajad los gastos tanto como sea humanamente posible.

---------- Post added 09-ene-2018 at 12:17 ----------




Lerhit dijo:


> Lo de ser española está bien pero así a simple vista el diseño parece una puta mierda, sin ofender.
> 
> ¿Eso es una mochila? ¿y las asas? A mi me parece un bolso de maricón



A mi me parece cojonudo.

BARATO y FACIL de fabricar.

Mochilas clasicas con asas y cremalleras hay a punta pala.

---------- Post added 09-ene-2018 at 12:18 ----------

Ahora teneis que mover el tema todo lo posible, antes de que salgan imitadores.


----------



## Futuroscuro (9 Ene 2018)

A mí me gustan, creo que tendrá éxito entre el público femenino, y de clase media-alta, está claro que se aleja mucho del chonismo. Hay que encontrarle su clientela concreta, no creo que sea para la gente en general. 

Muchos critican por su funcionalidad, pero creo que va más encaminado hacia el equilibrio entre funcionalidad y estilo.

Me gusta, espero que tengas éxito.


----------



## Copcrim (9 Ene 2018)

RODBags dijo:


> El tema de la promoción, pues en principio no quiero entrar en el tema de pagar a influencers, tenía pensado ir poco a poco con crecimiento organico a través de BURBUJA y Forocoches (los 2 foros donde más he participado en mi vida).



Error, el forero medio de burbuja y forocoches no te va a comprar esas bolsas.


----------



## Kevinjesus (9 Ene 2018)

Estéticamente no me gustan nada, y a simple vista parecen poco prácticas. Pero supongo que tú ya habrás hecho tu estudio de mercado y tal.

Eso sí, enhorabuena por atreverte y mucha suerte.


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (9 Ene 2018)

Yo la unica pega que veo es que son caras, yo por ejemplo no pagaria ese dinero por esa bolsa.


----------



## cinamomo (9 Ene 2018)

Pues a mí cada vez me gustan más. Ya tengo un par de víctimas a quien regalárselas... Espero materializar pronto un pedido.


----------



## RODBags (9 Ene 2018)

CASA dijo:


> No entiendo quien baja la puntuación de un hilo de un forero que está intentando lanzar un producto y va de frente.
> 
> Te doy mi opinión, para chicas muy jóvenes pueden funcionar pero hay algo que no lo acabo de ver claro, la forma de la bolsa me parece un poco suavona, femenina, y en cambio el colorido y los dibujos más para chicos. Vamos que no le veo un público definido.
> Quizás la del mapa sí puede ser más específica para chicas.
> ...



La idea es ir adecuando la oferta de mochilas a la demanda y al público.




pistacho2 dijo:


> Me gusta el concepto de mochila española hecha por españoles. Me parecen un poco tirando a femeninas, pero si os animáis a sacar algo más cerradito y discreto me plantearía pillar una vuestra antes que comprar la típica mierda made in china.
> 
> Hablando de mierda made in china, aquí hay un par de modelos que se están vendiendo bastante bien y creo que podrían ser de inspiración en cuanto al formato de mochila:
> 
> ...



En principio, es una mochila/bolsa de calidad y que trata de diferenciarse del resto. 

Tengo en mente otros modelos pero claro necesitan que empiece a fluir el cash flow porque son más complejos de producir.




Lombroso dijo:


> No te deprimas, en España el deporte nacional es la envidia. Estás en un foro de emprendedores en el que el 90% de la gente no ha emprendido nada nunca. El 5% han emprendido páginas web y solo el restante 5 ha montado algo en su vida. Aplicando la lógica estadística, el 95% de los mensajes que leas o recibas van en la línea de la burla o el ninguneo.
> 
> Te doy mi enhorabuena por intentar algo en los tiempos que corren. Sé que no es fácil. No sé el tamaño del nicho de gente que te va a comprar por ser "made in Spain", supongo que habrás hecho algún tipo de estudio que arroje algún dato al respecto.
> 
> Promociónate a través de las redes sociales. Esto no es ningún misterio, pero es la forma más barata - casi gratis - de ganar seguidores. Hay infinidad de artículos para tal fin. Por ejemplo, sortea una mochila entre los seguidores que compartan tu publicación. Luego grabas un video haciendo un sorteo tipo los que ofrecen en las páginas Sortea2 y prueba decenas de veces hasta que salga el nombre de tu prima. Subes al face el fragmento del video y más tarde una foto de tu prima con el bolso, rebosante de alegría por haber sido la agraciada.



Está teniendo buena acogida en Barcelona y en Valencia, el público pues de ltodo tipo hasta ahora. 

Necesito tener una muestra de clientes mayor para poder extraer conclusiones certeras.





Conceptron dijo:


> Hay bolsa de supervivencia???
> 
> que incluya un multiusos, manta termica, pastillas potabilizadoras, machete de rambo etc???
> 
> ...



Gracias por el apoyo!



John Galt 007 dijo:


> Mucha suerte. Cojonudo lo que estáis haciendo.
> 
> Necesitais ventas, ventas y ventas. A por ello.
> 
> ...



Gracias por el apoyo! 
La verdad que tengo bastantes ideas para el futuro, pero necesito que este modelo salga adelante.




Futuroscuro dijo:


> A mí me gustan, creo que tendrá éxito entre el público femenino, y de clase media-alta, está claro que se aleja mucho del chonismo. Hay que encontrarle su clientela concreta, no creo que sea para la gente en general.
> 
> Muchos critican por su funcionalidad, pero creo que va más encaminado hacia el equilibrio entre funcionalidad y estilo.
> 
> Me gusta, espero que tengas éxito.



Gracias por el apoyo!



Kevinjesus dijo:


> Estéticamente no me gustan nada, y a simple vista parecen poco prácticas. Pero supongo que tú ya habrás hecho tu estudio de mercado y tal.
> 
> Eso sí, enhorabuena por atreverte y mucha suerte.



Gracias por el apoyo!



cinamomo dijo:


> Pues a mí cada vez me gustan más. Ya tengo un par de víctimas a quien regalárselas... Espero materializar pronto un pedido.



Cualquier duda que te pueda surgir no dudes en preguntarme, por aqui,por e-mail, por MP o por redes sociales.


----------



## bohe (10 Ene 2018)

Echo de menos una foto del interior de la mochila, porque veo que pones que está forrada y tiene bolsillo interior. En tienda online, ya que no se pueden ver físicamente, cuantas más fotos mejor


----------



## platelminto (10 Ene 2018)

Ánimo emprendedor.

Como han dicho anteriormente los compañeros, fotos con chic@s y la mochila en la playa/montaña/turismo ciudad seguro que ayudan en la proyección de la marca.

Lo dicho, mucha suerte.


----------



## RODBags (10 Ene 2018)

bohe dijo:


> Echo de menos una foto del interior de la mochila, porque veo que pones que está forrada y tiene bolsillo interior. En tienda online, ya que no se pueden ver físicamente, cuantas más fotos mejor



Muy buen punto, voy a intentar sacar fotos del interior, ya que el acabado está bastante bien.



platelminto dijo:


> Ánimo emprendedor.
> 
> Como han dicho anteriormente los compañeros, fotos con chic@s y la mochila en la playa/montaña/turismo ciudad seguro que ayudan en la proyección de la marca.
> 
> Lo dicho, mucha suerte.



Gracias por el apoyo!


----------



## Disminuido (10 Ene 2018)

Tienes que buscar a una youtuber o instagramer retrasada y a ver lo que cobra por hacerte la monada


----------



## elGasero (10 Ene 2018)

Me parece una gran idea
Tienen estilo y clase, como primer modelo me parece perfecto para darse a conocer, si se difunde lo suficiente sera un exito seguro.
Mucha suerte!!:Aplauso:


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (10 Ene 2018)

Si se hace famoso y multimillonario acuerdese de nosotros campeon!!!!


----------



## RODBags (10 Ene 2018)

Disminuido dijo:


> Tienes que buscar a una youtuber o instagramer retrasada y a ver lo que cobra por hacerte la monada



La verdad es que no quiero entrar en ese tipo de publicidad. Mi idea era algo más organico aunque sea más lento. 



panqueque dijo:


> Buena suerte. Tienen pinta de que están construidas con calidad, ahora sólo te falta encontrar cómo vender a tu público.



Muchas gracias, efectivamente. La calidad de los materiales es muy buena.


----------



## el ganador (10 Ene 2018)

Y que materiales son esos?


----------



## vividor (10 Ene 2018)

Aunque tu post es puro spam, no nos engañemos, te felicito por emprender en este agujero de ratas infectas que es Ejpain. Y lo digo siendo tambien "hemprendedoh" desde el año 2008...

Se ven de calidad y bien hechas. Por desgracia, como todos tenemos gustos, me parecen horribles y no me gustan nada. Pero solo es una opinión personal que depende de mis gustos y preferencias. 

Le deseo suerte y prosperidad, que la va a necesitar...


----------



## RODBags (11 Ene 2018)

vividor dijo:


> Aunque tu post es puro spam, no nos engañemos, te felicito por emprender en este agujero de ratas infectas que es Ejpain. Y lo digo siendo tambien "hemprendedoh" desde el año 2008...
> 
> Se ven de calidad y bien hechas. Por desgracia, como todos tenemos gustos, me parecen horribles y no me gustan nada. Pero solo es una opinión personal que depende de mis gustos y preferencias.
> 
> Le deseo suerte y prosperidad, que la va a necesitar...



Gracias por el apoyo, la verdad que está siendo todo un reto.


----------



## RODBags (11 Ene 2018)

Gracias a los foreros que han usado el código "BURBUJA20".

Los primeros pedidos ya están en marcha!

GO! GO! GO!


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (11 Ene 2018)

al final me vais a picar cabrones


----------



## LostSouls (11 Ene 2018)

Enhorabuena y mucho ánimo. Más gente valiente y emprendedores hace falta.La idea de que sea hecho todo en España me parece genial, mucha gente se decantara por eso sin duda.por lo demás personalmente no es mi estilo pero si sacáis algo más campero o táctico/de batalla, resistente y tal ahí puedes tener un buen nicho pq hay un perfil de personas varón,mayor de 25 años, elegante, aventurero y masculino/patriota que encontrará en tu marca sus valores.conozco unos cuantos.
Mucho ánimo y cuenta con nuestra difusión.
Saludos


----------



## euriborfree (11 Ene 2018)

exactamente que parte del proceso productivo esta hecho "a mano"?

Entiendo que los materiales los comprais a un proveedor que los fabrica con maquinas
que los estampados de las telas se hacen con una maquina

queda entonces el cosido ¿por que no usar una maquina de coser? a mano se hace muy lento y no aporta mas calidad al producto.


----------



## Z4LMAN (11 Ene 2018)

---------- Post added 11-ene-2018 at 14:50 ----------


----------



## Sombra (11 Ene 2018)

Te pueden gustar más o menos, pero felicidades por la iniciativa y el proyecto. Que esté todo fabricado en el país también es un punto a favor, así creamos empleo aquí.


----------



## RODBags (11 Ene 2018)

Sombra dijo:


> Te pueden gustar más o menos, pero felicidades por la iniciativa y el proyecto. Que esté todo fabricado en el país también es un punto a favor, así creamos empleo aquí.



Gracias por el apoyo!




Si os gustan *DARLE 5 ESTRELLAS AL HILO*


----------



## Vorsicht (11 Ene 2018)

Se me ha ocurrido una idea para tus mochilas que lo podría petar. 
Pero el mono por plata danza!


----------



## australopitecus (12 Ene 2018)

No veo que esté en inglés la web .. ¿No vendéis a USA?


----------



## klesliem (12 Ene 2018)

A mi el diseño me parece original, no deja de ser un "saquito", pero hoy en día se llevan estas cosas.

Mi mujer lleva tiempo detrás de una mochila, y aunque creo que no este estilo no es el que busca, se las enseñaré a ver que opina.


----------



## RODBags (12 Ene 2018)

australopitecus dijo:


> No veo que esté en inglés la web .. ¿No vendéis a USA?



Tengo que hacer la traducción de la web. Es uno de mis deberes. 



klesliem dijo:


> A mi el diseño me parece original, no deja de ser un "saquito", pero hoy en día se llevan estas cosas.
> 
> Mi mujer lleva tiempo detrás de una mochila, y aunque creo que no este estilo no es el que busca, se las enseñaré a ver que opina.



Claro! Muestrale la web con los diseños a ver si le gustan!


----------



## RODBags (17 Ene 2018)

Arriba en está fria tarde!


----------



## jvega (17 Ene 2018)

cuanto te cuesta comprarselas al chino? las comprastes en aliexpress


----------



## Forchetto (17 Ene 2018)

jvega dijo:


> cuanto te cuesta comprarselas al chino? las comprastes en aliexpress



:XX: Dice en la introducción:

_"...se tratan de mochilas hechas a mano en España de alta calidad.
Todos los componentes son manufacturados en España y la mano de obra también es española."_


----------



## luismarple (17 Ene 2018)

Por qué no haces un concurso o algo? en plan "mándanos una foto con tu mocila Rod bag, todos los meses sorteamos una mochila entre las imágenes más llamativas" y así consigues material para la web by the face.


----------



## RODBags (17 Ene 2018)

jvega dijo:


> cuanto te cuesta comprarselas al chino? las comprastes en aliexpress



Todos los compenentes son comprados a proveedores españoles y la mano de obra también es española.

Estoy convencido de que se puede producir calidad en España.

---------- Post added 17-ene-2018 at 23:56 ----------




luismarple dijo:


> Por qué no haces un concurso o algo? en plan "mándanos una foto con tu mocila Rod bag, todos los meses sorteamos una mochila entre las imágenes más llamativas" y así consigues material para la web by the face.



Gracias por la idea!


----------



## desde (18 Ene 2018)

Lo importante es tener iniciativa, salga bien o mal esta apuesta empresarial tu ya has ganado, pues has adquirido valor y experiencia, una vez que comienzas a "crear" y rompes las cadenas que te atan a la rueda de molino de esta sociedad conformista y mediocre ya nunca seras el mismo, enhorabuena. 

Hace unos dias, por mediacion de un familiar, me he puesto en contacto con un nuevo emprendedor en Suiza. El ha disenado una gorra, me enviara una para hacerme unas fotografias en puntos muy conocidos en todo el mundo de la ciudad de Tokio, yo vivo aqui asi que no me supone ningun problema. 
La idea es fotografiar la gorra (aparentemente casualmente) en diversos puntos del planeta y difundirlo en las redes. A esta iniciativa se le conoce como "visualizaciones" y es una nueva forma de hacer marketing usando como herramienta la redes sociales. Funciona muy bien para todo tipo de accesorios, tu mochila encaja a la perfeccion en este grupo. 
Saludos y buena suerte.


----------



## rafabogado (18 Ene 2018)

Varias cuestiones.

A mi tampoco me gusta la mochila, pero tengo que decir que eso es secundario, porque tampoco me gustan las Hawkers y mira...

El problema que veo es que tienes que escoger entre ser cabeza de ratón o cola de león. Tu empresa va a ser pequeña, venderás más o menos bolsas, pero a fin de cuentas será solo eso, seamos realistas. Si te va muy bien venderás un ciento semanalmente... y si te va peor venderás media docena. Pero siempre en esa horquilla.

Ahora, te asocias con alguien con pasta, le metes mínimo 100 o 200.000 euros, contratas a gente wapa para que aparezca con tu bolsita y triunfas. La bolsita en el Sálvame, en las carreras de motos... Te convertirás en cola de león, porque la empresa no será tuya... más bien mandarás muy poco así que le hayan metido varios cientos de miles de euros y te hayan comprado la mayoría de ella...

Como te digo, las bolsas no me gustan, pero les veo potencialidad en nuestra sociedad actual.

Si quieres localizar un business angel tendrás que presentar buenos números en cuanto a ventas y aceptación, lo que te obligará a bajar el precio para incrementar la demanda (no te preocupes, si invierte ya subirá el precio él -lo primero que hará-).

Como te digo, cola de león o cabeza de ratón. Yo, que tengo mentalidad empresarial y realmente he tenido y tengo negocios... te digo que has tenido mucha vista... y todo depende de los compañeros de viaje que te busques.

Además, creo que en los negocios no debe tenerse apego al producto. Si puedes hipotecar el negocio a cambio de pegar un salto astronómico... la bolsa deja de ser tuya... pero a cambio tendrás billetes en el bolsillo para ir preparando la evolución: bolsa 2.0 con dobles nudos marineros o lo que se te ocurra.

Un buen proyecto, enhorabuena.


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (18 Ene 2018)

desde dijo:


> Lo importante es tener iniciativa, salga bien o mal esta apuesta empresarial tu ya has ganado, pues has adquirido valor y experiencia, una vez que comienzas a "crear" y rompes las cadenas que te atan a la rueda de molino de esta sociedad conformista y mediocre ya nunca seras el mismo, enhorabuena.
> 
> Hace unos dias, por mediacion de un familiar, me he puesto en contacto con un nuevo emprendedor en Suiza. El ha disenado una gorra, me enviara una para hacerme unas fotografias en puntos muy conocidos en todo el mundo de la ciudad de Tokio, yo vivo aqui asi que no me supone ningun problema.
> La idea es fotografiar la gorra (aparentemente casualmente) en diversos puntos del planeta y difundirlo en las redes. A esta iniciativa se le conoce como "visualizaciones" y es una nueva forma de hacer marketing usando como herramienta la redes sociales. Funciona muy bien para todo tipo de accesorios, tu mochila encaja a la perfeccion en este grupo.
> Saludos y buena suerte.




pues yo les veo futuro! y mucho!


----------



## Fuego azul (18 Ene 2018)

Dedicate a otra cosa, eso ni es una mochila, demasiado simplista y caro el invento

Pagar 29 pavos por eso es un TIMO


----------



## RODBags (19 Ene 2018)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Dedicate a otra cosa, eso ni es una mochila, demasiado simplista y caro el invento
> 
> Pagar 29 pavos por eso es un TIMO



Hola, 

Acepto la criticas, pero yo no estoy timando a nadie. 
Fabricar en España con calidad no es barato. 
El margen es muy ajustado pero depende de las economias de escala que funcone o no.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (19 Ene 2018)

Busca algún famosillo y le regalas un contenedor de mochilas.Con suerte saldrá en alguna red social con ellas y tendrás un nicho de mercado de millones de retrasados mentales.Lo digo en serio.

---------- Post added 19-ene-2018 at 14:05 ----------




ACRATATOR dijo:


> Busca algún famosillo y le regalas un contenedor de mochilas.Con suerte saldrá en alguna red social con ellas y tendrás un nicho de mercado de millones de retrasados mentales.Lo digo en serio.



...y añade unas asas para colgar de la espalda,si es que no llevan ( no me he fijado...)


----------



## PoliMalo (19 Ene 2018)

Buena iniciativa, pero el diseño... uff


----------



## Nucelar (19 Ene 2018)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Dedicate a otra cosa, eso ni es una mochila, demasiado simplista y caro el invento
> 
> Pagar 29 pavos por eso es un TIMO




Voy a poner un par de ejemplos:

Estas cosas cuestan entre 60-80 euros segun modelo, y se venden como churros a nivel internacional entre el publico femenino. Marcas desconocidas hasta hace 2 dias.













Ambas son "plastico" de mas o menos calidad y estan integramente fabricadas en China. Personalmente a nivel estetico no me dicen nada, mochilas sin mas.

Al final, es lo que se ha repetido ya varias veces en este hilo, si consigues poner algo de moda, lo demas es secundario y puedes pedir precios irracionales.

Mucho animo y suerte al creador de las ROD, tiene mucho merito lo de que sean fabricadas en Espanha. 

P.D: 29 euros no me parece una barbaridad, visto el panorama.


----------



## RODBags (19 Ene 2018)

Nucelar dijo:


> Voy a poner un par de ejemplos:
> 
> Estas cosas cuestan entre 60-80 euros segun modelo, y se venden como churros a nivel internacional entre el publico femenino. Marcas desconocidas hasta hace 2 dias.
> 
> ...




Muchas gracias por el apoyo!

Efectivamente, las mochilas que pones tienen un precio superior a los 80€.


----------



## Fuego azul (19 Ene 2018)

RODBags dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Acepto la criticas, pero yo no estoy timando a nadie.
> Fabricar en España con calidad no es barato.
> El margen es muy ajustado pero depende de las economias de escala que funcone o no.



Yap, pero el lio es que decir que es caro no es la solucion, el mercado es lo que es, si tienes tu nicho detectado y estan dispuestos a pagar ese precio bueno, pero es uno modelo cambiando colores, sinceramente, no lo veo


----------



## davitin (19 Ene 2018)

RODBags dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Os presento la marca que he fundado, se tratan de mochilas hechas a mano en España de alta calidad.
> Todos los componentes son manufacturados en España y la mano de obra también es española.
> ...



Las mochilas-bolsas estan chulas, pero tienes que tener claro que van enfocadas a un nicho en concreto (el de gente modernita-hipster y tal), quiero decir, lo que no tienes que hacer es tratar de hacer un producto que guste a todo el mundo...tu producto, como digo va enfocado a "modernos", mientras vayas por ahi podras pedir el precio que quieras, que si a ese sector le mola tu producto te lo comprara, pero no te pongas a hacer mochilas para colegiales, deportistas, etc, como te estan diciendo en este hilo, tienes que centrarte en tu nicho, no intentar vender miles de modelos a todo dios, centrate en lo que ya estas, sigue haciendo modelos pero con ese mismo estilo, no mezcles estilos.

Intenta tambien crear imagen de marca, por facebook, por twiter, gasta en publicidad.


----------



## RODBags (19 Ene 2018)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Yap, pero el lio es que decir que es caro no es la solucion, el mercado es lo que es, si tienes tu nicho detectado y estan dispuestos a pagar ese precio bueno, pero es uno modelo cambiando colores, sinceramente, no lo veo



En tu comentario has escrito la palabra "timo", y yo no estoy timando, ni estafando a nadie.


----------



## Chaqueta_parlante (20 Ene 2018)

RODBags dijo:


> La verdad es que no quiero entrar en ese tipo de publicidad. Mi idea era algo más organico aunque sea más lento.



Tu vende muchas unidades y ya si eso filosofas.
Tu vendes moda, no pimentón de la vera.
Hazle caso aunque te joda.


----------



## davitin (20 Ene 2018)

La peña borrando y modificando mensajes, joder, para eso no preguntes coño.

Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Judeo masonico comunista (20 Ene 2018)

Hola compañero y mucha suerte en tu negocio, aunque España no es buen país para montar empresas...

Así de primeras decirte que deberías arreglar la web, para no meterte en lios hace falta el Company Number, el IVA , lugar donde está registrada la empresa etc . Eso son datos legales necesarios para la web,,

En el checkout hace falta mostrar a cuanto asciende el IVA, y mandar factura una vez recibido el pago ( eso no sé si lo haces pues no he comprado ninguna ).

Intenta buscarte un procesador de pago que te acepte tarjetas de crédito, transferencia bancaria etc, hay muchos carritos abandonados porque el cliente no tiene como pagarte,,

Aunque has dicho que no quieres hacerlo, te recalco invertir en publicidad, tienes que conseguir que mujeres guapas y sonrientes posen con tus mochilas y lo compartan en sus redes sociales.. intenta conseguir que influencers y cosas de esas hagan un vídeo de tu mochila y que pongan un link en la descripción del vídeo, aunque pierdas dinero las primeras semanas si a la gente le gusta el producto, luego lo van a recomendar a sus amigas y empezará el cash flow.

Como recomendación personal, haz bolsas para hombres también, estas excluyendo al 50% del mercado ( bueno quizás menos porque tb hay mariconas ).

No sé qué facturación tienes, pero sobretodo cuando empiezas si no quieres que te ahoguen en impuestos, considera paises como Rumanía o UK, tienes cierto límite de facturación anual con el cual no tienes que incluir IVA ( 78.000GBP en UK y 48.000~€ en Rumanía ), y vas a pagar mucho menos impuestos en la empresa ( si la facturación no excede los 500.000€ solo es el 3% ). Si, 3%. Eso si, para sacar el dinero de la empresa es un 16%. 

Mucha suerte con la empresa, invierte en publi y buscate un buen gestor para los impuestos.


----------



## Fuego azul (20 Ene 2018)

RODBags dijo:


> En tu comentario has escrito la palabra "timo", y yo no estoy timando, ni estafando a nadie.



Es una forma de hablar, vale tienes razon

No son un timo, son una puta mierda


----------



## allseeyingeye (20 Ene 2018)

Copcrim dijo:


> Veo hordas de gente joven y muy de postureo comprando esas mochilas para ir a la playa o algo así.
> 
> No hagas caso a la panda de maricones que te han comentado, en burbuja hay muchísimo loser.
> 
> Mucha suerte, ya has hecho más por salir del pozo que el 90 por ciento de foreros




Es que es eso...


Nunca sabes a que santo ponerle las velitas


Yo he entrado en el hilo por que la "publi" de "el viaje comienza" y tal, me ha situado 
en escenarios "Lobo Estapario" erenses .... y venia efectivamente buscando posibles versiones como la




*MODEL "BE PRPARZ" MK - IV Zombie Apocalipse Edition 
*
Pensada para tener todo kit basico de supervivencia PREPER con el que salir de casa a la carrera en toda clase para desastres naturales, apocalipsis zombies, huracanes, eXcensarios NBQ, con con minibotiquin, pilas,* falcata iberica, * asomando a la espalda, en fin .. 


*"ShURVIVAL BY YOUR OWN" Llimited Edition designed by Aynd Randiano"
*
con portalinternas tacticas de acceso y desenfyndado ultrarapido..... entre otras muchas features



*ShURVIVAL "Lobo Estepario Model II"*

_ Signed by Lobo Estepario_ 
pensadas para durar dos vidas, de los materiales mas recios y decimononicos 





------------------






Pero es que sabiendo como funcionan estas cosas, seguro que fabrica esas que digo, y vende 4 o ninguna


Y en cambio, fabrica estas de arriba y lo mismo cae en gracia a XXX publico y se pone a vender


Lo de la psicologia de masas, *en ocasiones es imprevisible* y es dificil prever racionalmente con que publico vas a acertar 



Es como lo de mi MR WONDERFUL...

¿quien coño podria prever con nuestr a mentalidad, que MR WONDERFUL podiera tener el mas minimo mercado? ienso:
(no se si de hecho dan beneficios,pero es lo mismo, imaginar si quiera que pudiera captar la atencion de alguien?


----------



## allseeyingeye (21 Ene 2018)

estan chulas, ahora que las veo "puestas" en la foto de arriba, me parecen menos "flanders" que en las fotos sin modelo. Esta casi a 1 paso del estilo que me habia imaginado inicialmente, si que les veo potencial


----------



## rafabogado (21 Ene 2018)

Judeo masonico comunista dijo:


> Hola compañero y mucha suerte en tu negocio, aunque España no es buen país para montar empresas...
> 
> Así de primeras decirte que deberías arreglar la web, para no meterte en lios hace falta el Company Number, el IVA , lugar donde está registrada la empresa etc . Eso son datos legales necesarios para la web,,
> 
> ...




Lo que le hemos dicho varias veces: para dar un salto a lo grande tienes que gastar a lo grande. 

Es un buen producto (muy mejorable, pero buen producto), al que, si le metes 100, 200, 300.000 euros de un business angel, despegas y te colocas en primera división.

Ahora, si la idea de publicidad es meter 100 euros en adwords y colgar en Facebook fotos de amigas con mochilas, esto se quedará como está, en unas mochilas guays y para de contar, de las que vendes cinco a la semana y ya.

Y comprendo perfectamente en lo que estás pensando y lo que estás valorando (como tantos otros del foro que también son empresarios), pero aquí, en este producto... y hoy en nuestros tiempos más que nunca... la miseria solo trae miseria.

Tu producto tiene potencialidad y puede captar a un inversor a poco que lo sepas mover. Un inversor que se va a quedar con gran parte de la empresa, que te va a controlar y al que vas a servir. Eso no gusta, pero entiendo que es mejor ganar un 10 % de un producto que triunfa y genera muchos ceros... que el 100 % de un producto que solo se mueve en foros, que sube al muro con tres fotos y 400 likes y que compite con otros miles de productos home-made comercializados por canales amateurs.

Dicho de otra forma: yo prefiero ganar 1500 euros al mes relativamente limpios y libres de problemas (aunque otro esté ganando 9000 con mi idea, pero llevándose los riesgos de la inversión y preocupaciones), antes que sacar 600 euros limpios, deslomado, preocupado por los pedidos y la web, y todo solo para tener la satisfacción de decir "son 100 % mis bolsas, es mi empresa".

Yo lo veo así. De todos modos, también te digo que a eso le falta mucho recorrido para que un business angel se interese. Está la cosa muy verde, pero vas por buen camino.


Edito para ponerte el ejemplo de unos amigos. Montan una tienda de camisetas. Tienda física, que amplían a web. Son muy creativos, se inventan muchos dibujos y frases molonas. Son 3 personas, codo a codo, están casi todo el día liados, son familia. Tienen colaboraciones en foros, están boca de todos los frikis, es una web que parece que tira, tiene bastantes pedidos, lo mismo te piden unas camisetas del Mazinger que unos delantales serigrafiados y con pene para la despedida de soltero, en fin, tocan casi todos los palos y los tocan relativamente bien porque la cosa marcha, al menos para subsistir (que, unos meses por otros, saquen netos 800 euros por barba).

¿Resultado? Han cerrado al cabo de cinco años. Se han hartado de rollos, de complicaciones, de facturar 5000 para sacar 1000, de pagar alquileres, de tratar con necios y todo lo que supone mantener una empresa abierta al público.

Hoy están todos trabajando como asalariados, ganando más de lo que sacaban como autónomos, y sin problemas.

Te cuento esto porque ellos, empresa con marca molona y muy creativa, también tuvieron su momento de "venta" a un business angel, pero no quisieron: :: era SU empresa :: y todos se sentían como el self-made man... vamos, igual que Apple, pero haciendo camisetas en el garaje.

Estos proyectos queman y queman mucho. A ti te pilla ahora pletórico de energías, pero, aunque vendas media docena de bolsas a la semana, :: cuéntanos cómo vas de quemado dentro de cinco años, si es que sigues. Por eso te digo que estas cosas tienes que verlas con perspectiva.

:: Y no, en cinco años un business angel ya no invierte en tus bolsas porque ha visto el recorrido de tu negocio ::


----------



## Lombroso (21 Ene 2018)

Se os olvida que bolsas/mochilas antirrobo hay decenas en el mercado. ¿En qué se va a diferenciar ésta de las demás? Por lo que he leído, en el Made in Spain. No sé si eso es suficiente para que un business angel invierta.


----------



## eltonelero (21 Ene 2018)

Joder, es la tipica mochila que en los 80s hubieras pagado el equivalente a 6-8 € de hoy en dia....y eso si no te la regalaban con la publicidad de Frigo. ::


----------



## RODBags (21 Ene 2018)

*Nuevo modelo*
Undiades limitadas al stock.

Rodbags


----------



## eL PERRO (22 Ene 2018)

Judeo masonico comunista dijo:


> buscate un buen gestor para los impuestos.



Define esto mejor..


----------



## H4ckn0ri0 (22 Ene 2018)

No has pensado en hacer una completamente negra, me refiero hasta los cordones?


Enviado desde mi vermú con siPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RODBags (22 Ene 2018)

H4ckn0ri0 dijo:


> No has pensado en hacer una completamente negra, me refiero hasta los cordones?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi vermú con siPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro



Sí, es uno de los próximos objetivos. 

Poder intercambiar las cuerdas de colores.

Pero antes necesito vender más unidades de las existentes. 


La idea es reinventir todo lo generado y no sacar nada.


----------



## Ramonmo (23 Ene 2018)

Tus mochilas no estarán hechas es Cataluña, ¿verdad?


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (23 Ene 2018)

Me gustan los diseños, la verdad es que no estan mal.


----------



## klesliem (23 Ene 2018)

eltonelero dijo:


> Joder, es la tipica mochila que en los 80s hubieras pagado el equivalente a 6-8 € de hoy en dia....y eso si no te la regalaban con la publicidad de Frigo. ::



Joder, esta es más fea que pegarle a un padre. ¿En serio hay gente que compra esto? Es que ni cuando iba al colegio (y mira que hace años, en los 80) hubiera querido algo tan feo como esto ::


No entiendo a la gente que entra simplemente a soltar mierda a alguien que lo está intentando (decir que son "una puta mierda" sin venir a cuento y sin saber nada más sobre como son las mochilas, más que las fotos que ha puesto en este hilo). Si no te gustan las mochilas que hace es algo normal, tampoco son mi estilo, se dice de forma normal y sin faltar al respeto. Pero sí se que son el estilo de otra mucha gente, son originales frente a la gran mayoría que encuentras por ahí.


Por mi parte, creo que sí ganarías mucho si acompañas cada modelo de mochila con fotos de ella "puesta", es decir, de gente usándola. Ya sean amigos y amigas tuyos, etc. Como te han dicho antes, se ven mucho mejor y "atraen" mucho más cuando las ves puestas que en las fotos donde se ven solas.

Espero que tengas suerte. Todo tipo de iniciativa es buena. :Aplauso:


----------



## RODBags (23 Ene 2018)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Tus mochilas no estarán hechas es Cataluña, ¿verdad?



La materia prima es de distintas partes de España, contacté con algún proveedor de Cataluña pero me pedian unos vólumenes muy altos. 

Al final hemos decidido empezar de manera más modesta y en función de la demanda poder obtener economias de escala

---------- Post added 23-ene-2018 at 14:33 ----------




LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> Me gustan los diseños, la verdad es que no estan mal.



Muchas gracias!

Con el código BURBUJA20 salen casi a precio de coste.

---------- Post added 23-ene-2018 at 14:35 ----------




klesliem dijo:


> Joder, esta es más fea que pegarle a un padre. ¿En serio hay gente que compra esto? Es que ni cuando iba al colegio (y mira que hace años, en los 80) hubiera querido algo tan feo como esto ::
> 
> 
> No entiendo a la gente que entra simplemente a soltar mierda a alguien que lo está intentando (decir que son "una puta mierda" sin venir a cuento y sin saber nada más sobre como son las mochilas, más que las fotos que ha puesto en este hilo). Si no te gustan las mochilas que hace es algo normal, tampoco son mi estilo, se dice de forma normal y sin faltar al respeto. Pero sí se que son el estilo de otra mucha gente, son originales frente a la gran mayoría que encuentras por ahí.
> ...



Muchas gracias por tu mensaje, da gusto tratar con gente que sabe expresarse con respeto.

Pronto habrá fotos con la mochila /bolsa puesta.


----------



## Lombroso (23 Ene 2018)

Una pregunta, ¿dónde las fabricas? Nave, garaje, subcontrata...


----------



## RODBags (23 Ene 2018)

Lombroso dijo:


> Una pregunta, ¿dónde las fabricas? Nave, garaje, subcontrata...



En un garaje familiar con una costurera que estaba en el paro.


----------



## RODBags (1 Feb 2018)

gracias a todos los que estais utlizando el código!


----------



## RODBags (5 Feb 2018)

Enviados los pedidos de este fin de semana!


Se están vendiendo varias en la misma zona de BCN, puede ser por el efecto boca a boca.

Os seguiré informando!


----------



## Enterao (13 Feb 2018)

tiene una piara de maricones dando pespuntes . sabiais que contratar maricones esta subvencionado como si fueran minusvalidos ?


----------



## RODBags (13 Feb 2018)

Esta semana no ha entrado ningún pedido.

Os seguiré informando!

Rodbags


----------



## Lombroso (14 Feb 2018)

¡Mucho ánimo!


----------



## RODBags (14 Feb 2018)

Lombroso dijo:


> ¡Mucho ánimo!



Gracias! 

Espero que remonte este mes, para poder cubrir los costes fijos.


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (21 Feb 2018)

He estado mirando la web y no encuentro un CIF, ni un teléfono, ni un nombre de persona o empresa que este detrás. ¿No es obligatorio mostrar toda esta información?


----------



## casapapiMIX (22 Feb 2018)

Además de la identificación, creo que la política de devolución que explicas en la web no cumple con la ley de comercio electrónico


----------



## RODBags (25 Feb 2018)

AlquilerPorLasNUbes dijo:


> He estado mirando la web y no encuentro un CIF, ni un teléfono, ni un nombre de persona o empresa que este detrás. ¿No es obligatorio mostrar toda esta información?





casapapiMIX dijo:


> Además de la identificación, creo que la política de devolución que explicas en la web no cumple con la ley de comercio electrónico



La verdad es que me tengo que informar mejor de este tema. 
El tema legal de lo que hay que informar en la web. 

La web me la montó un amigo, como favor, pero llevais razón que quizás tenga que pulir detalles.


----------



## alexxxmf (27 Feb 2018)

RODBags dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Os presento la marca que he fundado, se tratan de mochilas hechas a mano en España de alta calidad.
> Todos los componentes son manufacturados en España y la mano de obra también es española.
> ...



Pequenha critica. Deberias hacer que tu sitio web sea como las imagenes que tienes en insta. De primeras te digo que no se respira el mismo concepto. Me parece muy apagado el sitio web, intenta tratarlo de la misma forma que tus rrss.

Vendes fuera de Espanha?
Que canales has probado por ahora para llegar a tu publico?

Las mochilas que has ensenhado no me disgustan la verdad, aqui en londres pega bastante con el rollito alternativo de la zona de Shoreditch.


----------



## Max Aub (28 Feb 2018)

Me parecen una puta mierda, imprácticas, horteras y chillonas, justo lo contrario de lo que usualmente busca el comprador de una mochila. Y personalmente me la suda si se ha hecho en Albacete o Pekín, quiero bueno, bonito y barato.


----------



## RODBags (28 Feb 2018)

alexxxmf dijo:


> Pequenha critica. Deberias hacer que tu sitio web sea como las imagenes que tienes en insta. De primeras te digo que no se respira el mismo concepto. Me parece muy apagado el sitio web, intenta tratarlo de la misma forma que tus rrss.
> 
> Vendes fuera de Espanha?
> Que canales has probado por ahora para llegar a tu publico?
> ...



Si la verdad, que todo el tema informatico estoy bastante perdido (soy de números). 

Tengo que traducir la web. ¿Cómo podria entrar en el mercado londinense?


----------



## Sombra (28 Feb 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> Me parecen una puta mierda, imprácticas, horteras y chillonas, justo lo contrario de lo que usualmente busca el comprador de una mochila. Y personalmente me la suda si se ha hecho en Albacete o Pekín, quiero bueno, bonito y barato.



Ponte a hacerlas.


----------



## Max Aub (28 Feb 2018)

Sombra dijo:


> Ponte a hacerlas.



Con que las haga el OP tenemos de sobra. Ademas hace falta ppca vision para creer que alguien va a comprar algo porque se haya hecho en España y a mano. El consumidor quiere calidad, no hacer una obra de caridad.


----------



## Lombroso (1 Mar 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> Con que las haga el OP tenemos de sobra. Ademas hace falta ppca vision para creer que alguien va a comprar algo porque se haya hecho en España y a mano. El consumidor quiere calidad, no hacer una obra de caridad.



El tema es que si se ha hecho en China mucha gente desconfía de la calidad del producto. Con razón o sin ella, "chino" es producto asociado automáticamente a la mala calidad. Si se habla de producto fabricado aquí la cosa cambia.

De todas maneras creo que el forero más que montar una empresa está experimentando, o al menos esa es la impresión que me da.


----------



## RODBags (1 Mar 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> Con que las haga el OP tenemos de sobra. Ademas hace falta ppca vision para creer que alguien va a comprar algo porque se haya hecho en España y a mano. El consumidor quiere calidad, no hacer una obra de caridad.



Los materiales son de primera calidad.


----------



## RODBags (18 Mar 2018)

Hola de nuevo, 

Escribo para actualizar como va el año hasta la fecha. 

Enero fue un mes ilusionante, Febrero y el principio de marzo literalmente no han entrado pedidos hasta la última semana con motivo del día del padre.


No pierdo la ilusión porque esto es una carrera a largo plazo.

Seguimos!!


----------



## Esse est deus (18 Mar 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> Me parecen una puta mierda, imprácticas, horteras y chillonas, justo lo contrario de lo que usualmente busca el comprador de una mochila. Y personalmente me la suda si se ha hecho en Albacete o Pekín, quiero bueno, bonito y barato.



Yo compro cosas por el mero hecho de estar hechas en España, por supuesto, no soy ni un miserable ni un pordiosero. Si eres pobre de pedir tendrás que conformarte con lo que te ofrezcan los chinos, eso lo entiendo y no lo juzgo.


----------



## casapapiMIX (19 Mar 2018)

RODBags dijo:


> Hola de nuevo,
> 
> Escribo para actualizar como va el año hasta la fecha.
> 
> ...



Supongo que la época buena empezará ahora así que tienes unos meses para ir trabajando las campañas para conseguir tráfico.

Si tienes €€ yo me plantearía seriamente contratar a una instagramer que lo pete, sacar una colección cápsula con ella, que salga su novio con una no muy gayer o algo de eso.


----------



## RODBags (25 Mar 2018)

Marzo parece que está remontando.

Actualizaré después de la Semana Santa, que paseis unas buenas vacaciones y buen foro!


----------



## Svalbard (27 Mar 2018)

He entrado en la página web y me parece que en cuanto a diseño no tienen mala pinta, quizás un poco subidas de precio teniendo en cuenta que son sintéticas por lo que en poco tiempo se “despellejarán”. En mi opinión rebajarlas tres o cuatro euros podría ser un punto de inflexión para animar un poco más las ventas. Al precio que las tienes por un poco más un comprador daria el salto a la piel. 

Creo que ya te han dado el consejo de buscar contactos con influencers, Youtubers......dispararían las ventas.

Y por último si me permites dos sugerencias:

1. Poner fotos del interior de la mochila.
2. Fíjate en cuantas madres con críos pequeños llevan mochilas. Suelen necesitar bolso grande para meter un botellín pequeño de agua, una pequeña muda de parte de abajo y un paquete de toallitas además de llaves y cartera
La mochila cumple a la perfección con esos requisitos. Aunque a priori no te dirijas a ese tipo de cliente, tus mochilas tienen un pequeño problema, ese tipo de cordón con peso haría daño. Tal vez con alguna pequeña variación en el diseño como cinta en vez de cordón redondo o incorporar algún protector podría abrirte más posibilidades. 

Sobre todo suerte.


----------



## RODBags (27 Mar 2018)

Muchas gracias por tus sugerencias.

Estoy de acuerdo con hacer fotos del interior y del bolsillo que lleva, ayudaría a tener una mejor idea.


----------



## Erin (30 Mar 2018)

A mi el diseño y los materiales me parecen muy interesantes y me gustan mucho. 


Ahora bien nunca compraria ese modelo de mochila, habéis barajado la idea de hacer otros modelos? Algo mas grande, algo así:


----------



## RODBags (31 Mar 2018)

Erin dijo:


> A mi el diseño y los materiales me parecen muy interesantes y me gustan mucho.
> 
> 
> Ahora bien nunca compraria ese modelo de mochila, habéis barajado la idea de hacer otros modelos? Algo mas grande, algo así:



Estos diseños están dentro de los planes a futuro. 
Si bien, se necesita más tiempo de elaboración y materiales, eso encarecería el precio para seguir poder hablando de producto "Handmade in Spain"

En cualquier caso, si la colección actual funciona y genera el beneficio esperado la idea es ampliar hacia una mochila como la que expones. 

Gracias por el apoyo.


----------



## sirpask (31 Mar 2018)

En un foro plagado de ingenieros de los años 80... Ese tipo de bolsos lo tienen complicado.
Pero felicidades por la iniciativa!!!


----------



## Tendero (3 Abr 2018)

La tendencia clara es lo reciclado y ecólogico, Ahí están todos ahora.

Tienes competidores , grandes pequeños y medianos , de todos los tipos.

Solo algo MUY ORIGINAL, te ayudará progresar.
No entres en precio bajo, ahí no tienes nada que ganar. 
Una buena historia de reciclado, un buen diseño de web, fotos etc....
Y a cruzar los dedos, 
Suerte¡¡


----------



## RODBags (22 Abr 2018)

Upeo para el REGALO DEL DÍA DE LA MADRE. 


Rodbags



*Precio: Dependiento del material la mochila oscila entre los 29.90€ a los 41.90€*

*DESCUENTO EXCLUSIVO DEL 20% PARA BURBUJA CÓDIGO: "BURBUJA20"*


----------



## RODBags (1 May 2018)

Arriba!!!!!!!


----------



## RODBags (6 May 2018)

Gracias a tod@s por las compras para el dia de la Madre.

Seguimos!


----------



## Semius (7 May 2018)

Te da para vivir ya?
Como hacéis para los envíos? Cuánto os cuesta enviar una mochila más o menos? Hay descuentos en correos o como?

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Max Aub (7 May 2018)

Hay que ser casposo y cutre para comprar algo por el hecho de ser made in spain. La globalizacion y sus inapelables leyes de mercado arrasaran con esta mierda de rodbags.


----------



## Lombroso (7 May 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> Hay que ser casposo y cutre para comprar algo por el hecho de ser made in spain. La globalizacion y sus inapelables leyes de mercado arrasaran con esta mierda de rodbags.



En los negocios manda la demanda. Si el nicho de clientes "cutres" es lo suficientemente amplio como para que funcione la venta de un producto made in Spain, adelante. 

Hay mucho ejpañol que no quiere nada fabricado fuera de ejte grandioso país. Si a ello le unes que teme ser robado/agredido/violado/ultrajado por inmigrantes, probablemente esta bolsa sea de utilidad para ellos. Me veo al típico hombre con bigote fino, traje beige y mirada desconfiada, con su Rob Bag yendo a tomarse su cafelito al Bar de Pepe, mientras lee el articulado de Maluenda, Inda, Ussía, Sanchez Dragó and company.


----------



## luismarple (7 May 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> Hay que ser casposo y cutre para comprar algo por el hecho de ser made in spain. La globalizacion y sus inapelables leyes de mercado arrasaran con esta mierda de rodbags.



Claro claro, es mucho mejor dejar que se forre una multinacional a base de tener niños esclavos en un taller en el culo del mundo cosiendo bolsas 14 horas al día por un cuenco de arroz.

Cuando tu empresa cierre porque se van a China supongo que te parecerá de puta madre también.


----------



## Bangbang (7 May 2018)

Lombroso dijo:


> En los negocios manda la demanda. Si el nicho de clientes "cutres" es lo suficientemente amplio como para que funcione la venta de un producto made in Spain, adelante.
> 
> Hay mucho ejpañol que no quiere nada fabricado fuera de ejte grandioso país. Si a ello le unes que teme ser robado/agredido/violado/ultrajado por inmigrantes, probablemente esta bolsa sea de utilidad para ellos. Me veo al típico hombre con bigote fino, traje beige y mirada desconfiada, con su Rob Bag yendo a tomarse su cafelito al Bar de Pepe, mientras lee el articulado de Maluenda, Inda, Ussía, Sanchez Dragó and company.



Ese modelo de hombre ya está pasado amigo, cuando VOX pegue el pelotazo porque la gente esta hasta los cojones de mantener las paguitas a inmigrantes vamos a pegarnos un buen susto.


----------



## favelados (7 May 2018)

Por que no fabricas una especial para burbujistas que permita camuflar una barra de hierro de al menos 50cm?

Espacio libre entre el forro y el exterior para bolsillos ocultos incluyendo uno que permita sacar un objeto desde el exterior

Compartimento delantero para placa antibalas como esta:

ReadyMan Ballistic Armor Panel


----------



## RODBags (8 May 2018)

Semius dijo:


> Te da para vivir ya?
> Como hacéis para los envíos? Cuánto os cuesta enviar una mochila más o menos? Hay descuentos en correos o como?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk



Los envios pues los gestionamos con Zeleris. El precio del envio es caro, pero no repercutimos la totalidad al cliente. 

El mayor descuento es el que doy para los usuarios burbujistas:
DESCUENTO EXCLUSIVO DEL 20% PARA BURBUJA CÓDIGO: "BURBUJA20"

Gracias!



favelados dijo:


> Por que no fabricas una especial para burbujistas que permita camuflar una barra de hierro de al menos 50cm?
> 
> Espacio libre entre el forro y el exterior para bolsillos ocultos incluyendo uno que permita sacar un objeto desde el exterior
> 
> ...



::

La verdad que si esto empieza a funcionar, me gustaría hacer una edición especial para Burbujistas.


----------



## JuanMacClane (11 May 2018)

Zeleris no por favor,
filial de Timofónica.

Antes usa genei o packlinck por Dios!


----------



## RODBags (13 May 2018)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Zeleris no por favor,
> filial de Timofónica.
> 
> Antes usa genei o packlinck por Dios!



No las conocia. 

Voy a informarme.


----------



## Artesanototal (20 May 2018)

Muy bonitas...


----------



## emperdedor (14 Jun 2018)

Hola

Espero que te vaya bien.

A mi tampoco me gustan, vi el hilo y entré a curiosear por lo de hechas en españa, pero la verdad soy mas de mochila apocalipsis que de bolsa gay.

No obstante pienso que a la vista del estilo de vestimenta que se ve ultimamente por las calles sí puedes vender bastantes. De hecho creo que encaja muy bien.

Antes me dedicaba a trabajos en altura, con cuerdas, y un compañero hacía sacos de lona impermeable para las cuerdas que me recuerdan mucho a tus mochilas. Creo que están bien hechas, es un buen trabajo.

Ahora trabajo en algo totalmente distinto, en una tienducha, y he de decir que tanto nosotros como todos los comercios y bares de la zona tuvimos un buen mes de enero y un febrero marzo abril horribles. No eres el unico.

Que no te desanimen los que entran a faltar, aqui es lo normal.

Un saludo y suerte


----------



## RODBags (17 Jun 2018)

emperdedor dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Espero que te vaya bien.
> 
> ...



Gracias por el comentario. 
La verdad que se ha estancado, las ventas mensuales no son muy buenas. 
Hay ciertos meses que no he llegado a cubrir costes.
Yo no pierdo la esperanza pero es díficil.


----------



## klingsor (17 Jun 2018)

Tán muy chulas.

Buén trabajo. Buen detalle, de meter marca corporativa en todas, a modo de etiqueta en calidad.

Que tengas la mejor suerte del mundo.

K.

Defender of The Faith


----------



## Lucasgar (19 Jun 2018)

Pues si te digo la verdad...a mí me gustan..


----------



## Manufacturer (19 Jun 2018)

Muchos ánimos.


----------



## RODBags (19 Jun 2018)

klingsor dijo:


> Tán muy chulas.
> 
> Buén trabajo. Buen detalle, de meter marca corporativa en todas, a modo de etiqueta en calidad.
> 
> ...





Lucasgar dijo:


> Pues si te digo la verdad...a mí me gustan..





Manufacturer dijo:


> Muchos ánimos.



Muchas gracias a los 3. 

Ya sabeis que teneis un 20% por ser de BURBUJA.


----------



## Sdenka (22 Jun 2018)

RODBags dijo:


> Gracias por el comentario.
> La verdad que se ha estancado, las ventas mensuales no son muy buenas.
> Hay ciertos meses que no he llegado a cubrir costes.
> Yo no pierdo la esperanza pero es díficil.



¿No te interesa vender a minoristas? Quizás podrías sacar una línea para otro target, por ejemplo el turístico, con mochilas “souvenir” personalizando los estampados de las telas. Algo así:

Estampado insparado en Picasso para vender en Málaga







Estampado de abanicos para vender en Sevilla







Estampado de conchas para vender en el Camino de Santiago







Estampado inspirado en Gaudí para vender en Barcelona







En general los artículos de souvenir que se venden en lugares turísticos son muy cutres. Tú podrías aportar valor haciendo un souvenir diferente y de calidad, que además está fabricado en España, un punto que los extranjeros suelen valorar. No sé qué te parece, igual no encaja en tu idea, simplemente quería aportar alguna alternativa. Mucho ánimo!


----------



## Tendero (23 Jun 2018)

Oyeee... me ha gustado eso del estampado no cutre para turistas,no sé como estará el mercado,ni la competencia,pero asi a priori,te repito me ha gustao.
Además te has molestado en ayudar,que también me parece de agradecer.
Yo vendo a tiendas ,accesorios de piel y tal,y aparte de que el sector de tiendas no tiene mucha potencia de compra,pero cosas diferentes ,novedosas,es lo poco que puede despertar el interes de un comerciante.


----------



## Barspin (23 Jun 2018)

Me gustaría ver fotos de la fábrica y el proceso de fabricación.

Haz un modelo para bubujistas, con una foto de frutanco bien grande. Te forrarás.


----------



## Pilar Rubio (24 Jun 2018)

Son sencillas pero no son feas. suerte en las ventas.


----------



## cinamomo (24 Jun 2018)

Sdenka dijo:


> ¿No te interesa vender a minoristas? Quizás podrías sacar una línea para otro target, por ejemplo el turístico, con mochilas “souvenir” personalizando los estampados de las telas. Algo así:
> 
> Estampado insparado en Picasso para vender en Málaga
> 
> ...



Me parece una excelente idea.
A ver cómo se consiguen contactos en zonas turísticas.


----------



## Sdenka (1 Jul 2018)

Tendero dijo:


> Oyeee... me ha gustado eso del estampado no cutre para turistas,no sé como estará el mercado,ni la competencia,pero asi a priori,te repito me ha gustao.
> Además te has molestado en ayudar,que también me parece de agradecer.
> Yo vendo a tiendas ,accesorios de piel y tal,y aparte de que el sector de tiendas no tiene mucha potencia de compra,pero cosas diferentes ,novedosas,es lo poco que puede despertar el interes de un comerciante.



Muchas gracias Tendero. Pienso que al ser una idea para vender en diferentes ciudades, la situación del mercado variará. Por ejemplo en Barcelona el mercado estará muy saturado y será más difícil competir, pero al mismo tiempo la oportunidad de tener una mayor rotación de ventas aumentará con respecto a otros lugares que no tengan tanto turismo.

Un aspecto negativo en mi opinión es que el mercado turístico es muy estacional en la mayoría de lugares, Barcelona es una excepción que tiene turismo todo el año. Sin embargo combinando ciudades cuyas temporadas altas tienen lugar en diferentes estaciones, por ejemplo Canarias en invierno y el Camino de Santiago en verano, las ventas se podrían estabilizar más a lo largo del año.



cinamomo dijo:


> Me parece una excelente idea.
> A ver cómo se consiguen contactos en zonas turísticas.



Muchas gracias cinamomo. No sé si el interesado opinará lo mismo, pero para conseguir esos contactos, pienso que tendría que hacer trabajo de campo, visitando los lugares en los que pretende vender su producto, como un turista más. Así podrá localizar las tiendas mejor situadas, más cercanas a los puntos de interés turístico de cada ciudad. La localización no lo es todo, esas tiendas también deberán encajar en su idea de producto y de precio de venta al público. El entorno, la iluminación, cómo se exponga el producto influirá mucho en el precio que un cliente esté dispuesto a pagar por él. Otro punto de venta que veo interesante serían las tiendas de los aeropuertos, pues muchos turistas compran ahí regalos de última hora.


----------



## El carrito del helao (1 Jul 2018)

En serio, ¿cuántas empresas han montado los que dan consejos?
Estas bolsas son amateur en su concepción y manufactura, además de tener un precio desorbitado.
No tienen mercado, sencillamente.
Mejor me reservo la opinión sobre venderlas en tiendas de aeropuerto.


----------



## Sdenka (1 Jul 2018)

Dr. Emmet Brown dijo:


> En serio, ¿cuántas empresas han montado los que dan consejos?
> Estas bolsas son amateur en su concepción y manufactura, además de tener un precio desorbitado.
> No tienen mercado, sencillamente.
> Mejor me reservo la opinión sobre venderlas en tiendas de aeropuerto.



Yo he montado una y me va bien. Eso no significa que mi opinión sea infalible, obviamente no tengo una bola de cristal. Sólo pretendo darle ideas para ver si puede salvar el negocio dándole una vuelta de tuerca, ya que dice que las ventas se han estancado. Pero es él quien debe valorar si es viable o no teniendo en cuenta los costes de producción y demás factores que sólo él conoce.

El hecho de que las mochilas sean “amateur en su concepción y manufactura” no significa necesariamente que no tengan mercado. Te pongo un ejemplo: 

Uno de mis proveedores fabrica él mismo (no tiene empleados) un producto en el garaje de su casa. Los materiales que utiliza para la fabricación de este producto son: palos de madera que coge en el monte, piedras que coge en la playa, pintura, clavos y pegamento. El resultado es un producto cuya única utilidad es adornar y tiene un precio de venta al público de 33€. Cuando empezó, no podía ni imaginar el éxito que tendría.

Al año le compro unas 400 unidades para satisfacer la demanda de mis clientes. Lógicamente este proveedor no solo me vende a mí, sino a muchos otros minoristas. Y vive de eso, y vive bien. Es un producto “amateur en su concepción y manufactura”, algo que podría hacer prácticamente cualquiera. Pero se le ocurrió a él. Es el valor de una idea, del concepto que está detrás de esa idea y del insight que representa para el consumidor final, lo que convirtió su producto en un éxito, a pesar de estar fabricado de la forma más rudimentaria.

Con respecto a lo de las tiendas del aeropuerto, me gustaría saber tu opinión. Las críticas constructivas siempre vienen bien. Muchas gracias.


----------



## El carrito del helao (2 Jul 2018)

Mochilas en Amazon entre 25 y 50 dólares, que es menos del precio de venta de las Rodbags:

Mochilas entre 25 y 50 pavos

Se entiende lo de que no tienen mercado unas mochilas amateurs a 40 euros?
Pero vamos, tú tienes un proveedor que con unos palos del monte hace no se qué...
En fin, no quiero ser irrespetuoso pero decís cosas irrelevantes o con poco sentido común.


----------



## Sdenka (3 Jul 2018)

Sí, se entiende que sus mochilas no pueden competir con Amazon. Precisamente porque dijo que las ventas se habían estancado, yo le propuse una idea diferente. Hacer una nueva linea de mochilas para un mercado distinto, en el que no competiría con Amazon. Mochilas con estampados “souvenir” para vender a tiendas minoristas de ciudades turísticas. Un turista que visita Sevilla no compra los souvenirs por Internet, los compra en las tiendas de la ciudad. De ahí el ejemplo del proveedor de los palos y las piedras, que tampoco compite con Amazon.

Es sólo una idea con la que intentaba ayudar. Seguro que hay mil mejores, quizás tú tengas alguna que puedas aportar. Si yo fuera él, intentaría darle una vuelta a la idea antes de tirar la toalla y cerrar el negocio. Pero si tú crees que no hay nada que pueda hacer para salvarlo, yo quiero ser respetuosa con tu opinión, no voy a descalificarla.


----------



## RODBags (3 Jul 2018)

Barspin dijo:


> Me gustaría ver fotos de la fábrica y el proceso de fabricación.
> 
> Haz un modelo para bubujistas, con una foto de frutanco bien grande. Te forrarás.



Pues el proceso es muy manual, nada de fábricas. 

Una maquina de coser y mucho mimo


----------



## casapapiMIX (3 Jul 2018)

¿Has empezado ya a hacer campañas de publicidad en Instagram?

Estos meses tienen que ser los mejotes de ventas para este producto por narices (o eso creo) pero si sigues con la idea de obtener el tráfico únicamente de forma orgánica como pretendías, es normal que no vendas ni una.


----------



## El carrito del helao (4 Jul 2018)

Sdenka dijo:


> Sí, se entiende que sus mochilas no pueden competir con Amazon. Precisamente porque dijo que las ventas se habían estancado, yo le propuse una idea diferente. Hacer una nueva linea de mochilas para un mercado distinto, en el que no competiría con Amazon. Mochilas con estampados “souvenir” para vender a tiendas minoristas de ciudades turísticas. Un turista que visita Sevilla no compra los souvenirs por Internet, los compra en las tiendas de la ciudad. De ahí el ejemplo del proveedor de los palos y las piedras, que tampoco compite con Amazon.
> 
> Es sólo una idea con la que intentaba ayudar. Seguro que hay mil mejores, quizás tú tengas alguna que puedas aportar. Si yo fuera él, intentaría darle una vuelta a la idea antes de tirar la toalla y cerrar el negocio. Pero si tú crees que no hay nada que pueda hacer para salvarlo, yo quiero ser respetuosa con tu opinión, no voy a descalificarla.



El problema no es encontrar un nicho con menos competencia. En un mercado tan mainstream como este, eso es imposible.
Solo una idea, como souvenir, a este nivel de precio, está compitiendo con bolsos de Desigual. Vosotros mismos.
También sois muy libres de dar consejos. Ahí va uno: uno de los principales errores de un emprendedor es no saber cuándo tiene que cerrar.


----------



## casapapiMIX (4 Jul 2018)

Dr. Emmet Brown dijo:


> El problema no es encontrar un nicho con menos competencia. En un mercado tan mainstream como este, eso es imposible.
> Solo una idea, como souvenir, a este nivel de precio, está compitiendo con bolsos de Desigual. Vosotros mismos.
> También sois muy libres de dar consejos. Ahí va uno: uno de los principales errores de un emprendedor es no saber cuándo tiene que cerrar.



Esta claro que hay que saber cuando cerrar. Pero en la venta online necesitas tráfico para poder valorar si la no venta se debe a que tu producto es una ful, porque puede que no lo petes porque no conoce tu web ni el tato.

El marketing es clave, desconozco el tráfico de la web pero al principio comentó que quería que fuera orgánico (eso queremos todos), pero la realidad es que necesitas meter muchos €€€ para que te visiten y tú marca comience a ser conocida.

Fotógrafos, modelos (profesionales o amig@s de buen ver), campañas en Instagram (puedes probar en facebook pero se ha convertido en una red de viejunos aunque sigue funcionando relativamente bien) y ya con un volumen de tráfico decente testear el producto y los diseños. 

Dependiendo de la pasta que manejes meterte en campañas de marketing con instagramers potentes (aunque yo para esto esperaría a tener unos diseños más orientados a las féminas).


----------



## rafabogado (9 Jul 2018)

Creo que la idea es buena y no te debes desanimar.

Otra cuestión es que la empresa necesite un enfoque distinto para abrirse, probablemente buscar un socio capitalista con músculo.

Claro que la empresa dejaría de ser tuya o, por lo menos, perderías el control, pero entiendo que mejor ser cola de un buen león que cabeza de ratón a punto de cerrar.

Tienes un buen producto pero faltan por ajustar muchas cosas.


----------



## RODBags (11 Jul 2018)

Gracias a la persona que acaba de comprar con el código de descuento 
BURBUJA20

Seguimos!


----------



## GuidoVonList (11 Jul 2018)

Personalmente no me gusta, pero creo que tendrá su público entre mujeres y algunos homosexuales. Espero que os vaya de puta madre. Suerte!


----------



## RODBags (11 Jul 2018)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> Personalmente no me gusta, pero creo que tendrá su público entre mujeres y algunos homosexuales. Espero que os vaya de puta madre. Suerte!



Muchas gracias!


----------



## Gorsar (15 Jul 2018)

Son las mochilas muy hermosas, hay modelos para cada día y hay muy bonitas que puedes llevar para salir


----------



## RODBags (16 Jul 2018)

Gracias GONZAR!!


----------



## Ricardo5 (6 Ago 2018)

De veras estas mochilas no cuestan tanto dinero , por este precio se puede comprar las bolsas más bonitas y de más calidad


----------



## RODBags (9 Ago 2018)

Ricardo5 dijo:


> De veras estas mochilas no cuestan tanto dinero , por este precio se puede comprar las bolsas más bonitas y de más calidad



Bueno las mochilas tienen ese precio porque no producimos grandes cantidades ni tenemos economias de escala. 

A mayor producción, bajada del precio unitario.

Nuestros materiales son de primera calidad y la mano de obra es nacional. 

Aprovecho para desearos buenas vacaciones este mes de Agosto.


----------



## GarunHan (14 Ago 2018)

El estilo de estas bolsas es para una categoría especial de las personas, no son para todos. Pero tienen una ventaja que son exclusivas y están hechas a mano


----------



## Nicholas (28 Ago 2018)

Creo que esta empresa tendrá éxito. Estas mochilas son muy prácticas para el deporte y son de buena calidad


----------



## RODBags (13 Nov 2018)

Os recuerdo el descuento exclusivo que hay para los usuarios del foro del 20%.
Descuento superior al que daremos en el BLACK FRIDAY.
*

DESCUENTO EXCLUSIVO DEL 20% PARA BURBUJA CÓDIGO: "BURBUJA20"*


----------



## Gran Shurmano (27 Nov 2018)

Tienes un problema del que no se si eres consciente. Rod bag es el nombre que tienen las bolsas para portar elementos alargados como varillas ("rods") : cañas de pescar sobre todo, baquetas...
En cualquier buscador aparecen decenas de referencias de estas bolsas, antes de que aparezcan las tuyas. Tal vez habría que replantearse el nombre?


----------



## RODBags (13 Dic 2018)

UPEO para regalo invisible o Navidad. 

Recordad que con el código de descuento teneis un 20%.

Rodbags


----------



## RODBags (5 May 2019)

En honor a este gran foro, una foto con LATUNES


----------



## euriborfree (5 May 2019)

RODBags dijo:


> En honor a este gran foro, una foto con LATUNES



Eso es en Portugal? En pocos sitios sienten mas devocion por sus conservas que en portugal


----------



## RODBags (7 May 2019)

euriborfree dijo:


> Eso es en Portugal? En pocos sitios sienten mas devocion por sus conservas que en portugal



Efectivamente, es Portugal. 
Buen ojo


----------

